# Solved: MAC OSX 10.6.7 Freezing Randomly



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello to whom ever reads this, hope you are well.

I just recently bought a MacBook Pro and am having some freezing issues with it. I had taken it to apple to figure out, but all they did was reinstall the system files. The issue is still happening sporadically! I was going to call apple and drill them about their services but I decided to try this on my own.

Hopefully someone here can help! I am a Mac-Tard, I have been using windows my whole life!

I have installed a few applications that could have started this problem but I don't know, I can't isolate it to that because I don't know MACs and it's utilities.

When ever I am working on my MAC, no matter what I am doing, it freezes. I can move the mouse around but I can't select anything. If I bring up the force quit application, I can use just ENTER to enter what is already highlighted by default. If I press the power button, I can press enter to shut down. 

No matter what application I am running, or what I am doing on the computer, it seems to just happen randomly, doesn't really matter what I am using. This is why I think it's an application that I downloaded that is causing this.

Can anyone help me figure this issue out? I am willing to be patient and do whatever it takes!!

Thanks,
Synt4xError


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How long since the OS was re-installed and how long have you had it?

I ask because Spotlight indexes your hard drive after new OS installations and this can really slow down the system.
If you click on the "magnifying glass" icon in the upper right of menu bar it should tell if its indexing.

Also, you can start */Applications/Utilities/Activity Monitor*, this will show a list of all your running processes. You can check for one that is monopolizing the CPU and ones that are red which indicate threads/processes that are stalled/dead, etc.


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to do this tomorrow. But the os was just installed this morning. This has been happening before they did the install as well. I just turned the laptop on and when it gets to desktop I can't do much but move the mouse.


----------



## Riisj (May 1, 2011)

Having the same problems. brand new macbook pro. all the sudden started making some small ''bib'' sounds from around the disc drive. no disc in it though. and then it freezes like the other guy describes. it really random and cant seem to find the problem. have done the things Headrush talked about. but none of them seems to be the problem. ?


----------



## Synt4xError (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok people, the issue was my mother board. Apple had replaced it and now it works like a charm. Good luck to any future related issues.


----------

